# [EVDL] Nichola Tesla



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Grant Clinch" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, August 17, 2007 1:28 PM
Subject: [EVDL] Nichola Tesla


> Hi,
> Does anyone know how Nichola Tesla managed to tap into the 8Hz of
> energy in one of the atmospheric layers, and turn it into current to
> drive a car ? ?
>>From what I gather his equipment somehow induced a voltage from this
> atmospheric source.
>
> Flux Crapaciter? Sorry, couldn't resist!Did he ACTUALLY drive a car with 
> broadcasted power? No WONDER they shut him down! Real Quick.

Skepicly

Bob Now IF I could catch and use all the crap on the airwaves to drive 
with<g>!?_______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
>
> -- 
> No virus found in this incoming message.
> Checked by AVG Free Edition.
> Version: 7.5.476 / Virus Database: 269.11.15/949 - Release Date: 8/12/2007 
> 11:03 AM
>
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 17 Aug 2007 at 14:28, Grant Clinch wrote:
> 
> > Does anyone know how Nichola Tesla managed to tap into the 8Hz of
> > energy in one of the atmospheric layers, and turn it into current to
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>> Does anyone know how Nichola Tesla managed to tap into the 8Hz of
>> energy in one of the atmospheric layers, and turn it into current to
>> drive a car?



> Bob Rice wrote:
> > Flux Crapaciter? Sorry, couldn't resist! Did he ACTUALLY drive a car
> > with broadcasted power? No WONDER they shut him down! Real Quick.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah, he didn't. It's all internet myth. Nobody has ever produced any
documentation from that era that claims he did.
They always claim that the only documents were a newspaper article that
was destroyed in a library fire, or some similar nonsense.

> Hi,
> Does anyone know how Nichola Tesla managed to tap into the 8Hz of
> energy in one of the atmospheric layers, and turn it into current to
> drive a car ? ?
>>From what I gather his equipment somehow induced a voltage from this
> atmospheric source.
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>


-- 
If you send email to me, or the EVDL, that has > 4 lines of legalistic
junk at the end; then you are specifically authorizing me to do whatever I
wish with the message. By posting the message you agree that your long
legalistic signature is void.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The wireless electric car story was said to be Peter Savo (supposed to 
be Tesla's nephew) recounting his 1931 meeting with Tesla to Derek Ahers 
who did the writing down, but he did this telling in 1967, long after 
Tesla's era. No other records of anything like this electric car 
science exists outside the story at all, much less anything that might 
date to 1931. Tesla worked with wireless radio power, not magical 
"ether power" as claimed in the story. Nor would his high powered radio 
transmitters (fairly well understood today) be capable of anything even 
close to the performance described, and the EM would have cooked the 
occupants as well as a huge radius of countryside if such a power level 
were ever achieved. 

And to top it off, Tesla's family tree is well documented and Tesla has 
no nephew named Peter Savo. The identity of both Savo and the writer 
Derek Ahers is not known- where are they from, what did they do for a 
living, who are their parents. They are unknown persons outside the 
story. 

It is reasonable to conclude the whole story is simply a fabricated 
fantasy. It would not be the first time.

Anyhow, it's OT for the list to debate whether it's valid or not. I'm done.

Danny



> Peter VanDerWal wrote:
> 
> >Yeah, he didn't. It's all internet myth. Nobody has ever produced any
> >documentation from that era that claims he did.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

i have been reading tons of emails on tesla's car provided
by GM and in which he replaced the engine with a motor

lee's simple logical explanation is by far one of the most
sensible and nice that i have come across

very nice

..peekay


----- Original Message -----
From: "Lee Hart" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, August 17, 2007 11:45 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Nichola Tesla


> >> Does anyone know how Nichola Tesla managed to tap into the 8Hz of
> >> energy in one of the atmospheric layers, and turn it into current to
> >> drive a car?
>


> > Bob Rice wrote:
> > > Flux Crapaciter? Sorry, couldn't resist! Did he ACTUALLY drive a car
> > > with broadcasted power? No WONDER they shut him down! Real Quick.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

How about we build a drag strip with something like
this..could it work lee???



> --- Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > >> Does anyone know how Nichola Tesla managed to tap
> > into the 8Hz of
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Wouldn't that just be a rail gun with a seat for a projectile?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Railgun

What would be the point, it wouldn't be racing as we know it with the energy 
not being stored in the car. You could also build a drag strip with a steam 
catapult modeled after an aircraft carreir catapult, but that also would be 
a different sport.

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "keith vansickle" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, August 20, 2007 11:37 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Nichola Tesla


> How about we build a drag strip with something like
> this..could it work lee???
>


> > --- Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >> >> Does anyone know how Nichola Tesla managed to tap
> >> into the 8Hz of
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Not that I really want to get into it here, but do you have a source on
this??

I'm familiar with Tesla's work but have never heard of an inductively
coupled car demonstration. It's technically possible but the track
would have had to be made of a truly phenomenal amount of inductors and
copper. This type of coupling is almost impossible with a free-running
vehicle because the air gap needs to be low, requiring such tight
tolerances in the ride height that generally requires the vehicle to be
on rails. Running, even charging, an electric car requires immense
power levels. While Tesla was a remarkable inventor, I don't see how
antennas on the fence coupling power to the car's antenna would be
possible. The required air gap would be in inches at most.

Also relevant I've not known Tesla to have worked in the area of
low-freq inductive coupling, at least not any serious work. His
"wireless power" was broadcasting immense radio-freq power levels with
Tesla coils. High freq could broadcast power from one antenna to
another but it's not going to power a car, even a few feet apart the
received power is a VERY small percentage of the transmitted power. 
Sending a few KW to a nearby car receiver would probably require more
power than the grid was capable of at the time, the transmitters would
have to be on a scale never seen before even in Tesla's work, and the RF
levels in the air would be enough to kill anyone in the area.

Low freq inductive coupling may seem similar, but in fact it's totally
different technology.

Danny

> > He really did run a car on broadcast power as a
> > demonstration project. 
> > However, the "trick" was that it only ran on a
> > specially prepared 
> > stretch of road, where he had constructed large loop
> > antennas on each 
> > side using the fence wire and overhead power lines.
> > This power was 
> > inductively coupled into a smaller loop antenna in
> > the car itself.
> > 
> > This probably formed a low-power battery charger.
> > The car itself had 
> > what he called capacitors (which were probably
> > batteries) that got 
> > charged by the inductively coupled charger, so he
> > could then drive at 
> > good speed for a short distance.
> > Leonard Cohen
> > --
> > Lee A. Hart, 814 8th Ave N, Sartell MN 56377,
> > leeahart_at_earthlink.net
> > 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Here's another idea...though probably not technically feasable at this 
time.
Kids' tracks have spinning wheels that 'boost' little matchbox/hot wheels 
cars up to speed, where they whiz around, until they reach the spinning 
wheels again, only to get another boost.

Electric vehicles (assuming high efficiency) could be recharged in like 
manner.
Various, strategic, high-power 'hotspots' could be placed at toll booths, 
etc, where you not only would be recharged, but would automatically be 
'charged' road-use fees (including recharge fees).

Your vehicle drives over, through the hot-spot, getting a high-power 
'boost' whereupon the vehicle is then hopefully able to run for quite a 
while on the energy received, until it reaches the next toll 
booth/hotspot.

Of course, the 'gas station lobbyists' would have a fit, if our vehicles 
(and passengers) didn't have to stop for periodic 'refreshments'....

Since a number of states are selling their toll roads to private companies 
(and the private company is presumably using the money to maintain the 
road) - perhaps those lobbyists would equally fight 'for' this kind of 
refueling?

Then again, anyone having a laptop in their car, driving through a 
hotspot... might lose all data?


Ed Cooley





keith vansickle <[email protected]> 
Sent by: [email protected]
08/20/2007 12:37
Please respond to
Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>


To
Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
cc

Subject
Re: [EVDL] Nichola Tesla






How about we build a drag strip with something like
this..could it work lee???



> --- Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > >> Does anyone know how Nichola Tesla managed to tap
> > into the 8Hz of
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> [email protected] wrote:
> > Not that I really want to get into it here, but do you have a source
> > on this?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> keith vansickle wrote:
> > How about we build a drag strip with something like this...
> > could it work?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Well what about an inverted trolly set up where the
lines carring the power were stuck to the drag strip
and the connection was a swing arm but the vehicle was
still driven--like a slot car but with no slot--just
ideas to get power to the motor with having to lug all
those batteries down the strip. after all the big
guys in drag racing use nitro for power and destroy an
engine every 30 sec of run time if we are to compete
we have to have something like this.



> --- Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > keith vansickle wrote:
> > > How about we build a drag strip with something
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I seen this done as a demostration on drag strip back either in the 60's or 
70's. They had about 3 inch copper tubing set on wood frame work that was 
on both sides of the car that ran the 1/4 mile. There was a trolley type 
spring loaded trolley pick up arms that rode on these pipes.

There was a large 3 phase 120/208 125 kw generator that was on wheels that 
supply the power to these copper busses.

I do not remember what motor it was, but it look like one for aircraft 
starting like the one we use which was rated at 80 hp at 230/460 vac 60 hz.

This run was done after the Green Monster had it first run.

Roland




----- Original Message ----- 
From: "keith vansickle" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>; "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" 
<[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, August 21, 2007 1:45 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Nichola Tesla


> Well what about an inverted trolly set up where the
> lines carring the power were stuck to the drag strip
> and the connection was a swing arm but the vehicle was
> still driven--like a slot car but with no slot--just
> ideas to get power to the motor with having to lug all
> those batteries down the strip. after all the big
> guys in drag racing use nitro for power and destroy an
> engine every 30 sec of run time if we are to compete
> we have to have something like this.
>


> > --- Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > > keith vansickle wrote:
> > > > How about we build a drag strip with something
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------

